# "I'd like to order 3 large cutting boards, please"



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

So the guy says to me…...

Can I order 1 LG Maple and Bloodwood End Grain cutting board, 1 LG Walnut End Grain cutting board and 1 LG Maple cutting board…...

How big is LG???

His response is pending.


----------



## skeemer (Dec 5, 2011)

Make it 48" x 72" and charge him appropriately  That is large in my book!


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

Who knew ordering a cutting board can be so involved….

Wood types….what????


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

OK, this is gonna sound stupid, but walking through a Bed, Bath and Beyond, my wife and I saw a "large", which was about 12" X 18", (made in china, so probably metric), or big enough to carve up your typical turkey or standing rib roast. A "small", was about 9" X 12", or comfortable enough to do a brisket or small ham or roast. These are all relative, and to make matters worse, they might change in different parts of the country.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

start at 12"x18", and send him a picture. Then add 2 more inches in both directions. Send him another picture. Then add 2 more inches. Send yet another picture, with the caption "Say when."


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Sizing like that is very relative, if you look at at a Cabela's catalog many things come in Large, Extra Large and Magnum. In that case the large translates to small. I'd ask for clarification and settle on a dimension before I went to the lumber yard.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

OII ... 
ask if one 14" x 23" is what he had in mind 
thats little over the half of a kitchentable wide and short enoff to go 
in a standard closet so he still can close the door on it

Dennis


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

I would get exact dimensions to make sure you are not spending to much on lumber. If you got a lot of "scrap" lumber already on hand, go nuts and make a couple of different sizes in the wood choices he listed and charge him extra for your time.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

I gave him two examples. 14×18 and 18×24. "Which do you consider LG?", I asked….

He's going home tonight to measure one he has at home.

Stay tuned


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

12-14 inches by 18-24 inches sounds good


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Do them like Pizza Hut.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

....and the winner is (drum roll please)

Three 14" x 18" boards!
Thank you, thank you very much…..


----------



## Brickman (Nov 28, 2011)

But how thick? ;-)


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

That's not large, my large one is 19×24x1.75, really meant to sit in the middle of the table as a hot pot and for carving turkeys or large roasts.


----------



## DonOtt (Jul 10, 2009)

He asked if 14×18 was large…..I suggested 18×24 x 1.5 but he didn't bite.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

At what thickness does it stop being a board and becomes a chopping block ?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Try 24×36 ;-)


----------

